# Politiker streiten über anonyme Nicknames



## Aka-Aka (14 November 2010)

CDU-Politiker für «Vermummungsverbot im Internet» - Service - sueddeutsche.de

:wall:



> Der CDU-Bundestagsabgeordnete Axel E. Fischer ... forderte ein «Vermummungsverbot im Internet».
> 
> Der *Vorsitzende der Enquete-Kommission des Bundestags zu den Themen Internet und digitale Gesellschaft* sagte..., es könne nicht sein, dass sich Bürger hinter selbstgewählten Pseudonymen versteckten und sich so der Verantwortung entzögen. Für den demokratischen Entscheidungsprozess sei es wesentlich, «dass man mit offenem Visier kämpft, also seinen Klarnamen nennt», sagte Fischer. Dabei sei der zum 1. November eingeführte neue Personalausweis eine «ideale Möglichkeit, sich im Internet zu identifizieren».
> 
> Der netzpolitische Sprecher der SPD, Björn Böhning, konterte: «Die CDU offenbart mal wieder, dass sie das Internet nicht verstanden hat.» Es müsse möglich sein, mit sogenannten Nicknames im Netz unterwegs zu sein, erklärte Böhning in einer E-Mail an die Nachrichtenagentur dpa. Die Vorstellung, dass Internet-Nutzer eine Gefahr für die öffentliche Ordnung darstellten, sei eine absurde Vorstellung. «Die SPD steht grundsätzlich für den Erhalt solcher Nickname-Profile ein», erklärte Böhning.



Ich bin ja anonym hier, daher kommentiere ich das mal nicht. Oder coh, ein wenig...
Aber man muß sich Sorgen machen, wenn die "Experten" unter den Berufsplauderern ihr Hirn so vermummen.


----------



## Reinhard (14 November 2010)

*AW: Politiker streiten über anonyme Nicknames*

_Zitat Herr Fischer: "Dabei sei der zum 1. November eingeführte neue Personalausweis eine ideale Möglichkeit, sich im Internet zu identifizieren"

_Herr Fischer sollte sich zum neuen Personalausweis und seinen Möglichkeiten erst mal kundig machen: 
_Der neue Personalausweis - Weniger ist mehr_ 
Da steht: 
_"*Pseudonymer Zugang* 
Für die Teilnahme an Online-Foren oder in Chat-Rooms werden meist persönliche Daten abgefragt. Mit dem neuen Personalausweis können Sie solche Dienste künftig nutzen, ohne dass überhaupt personenbezogene Daten übermittelt werden. Gleichwohl kann Sie der Anbieter des Dienstes anhand Ihres Ausweises wiedererkennen, ohne aber persönliche Daten zuordnen zu können." _


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2010)

*AW: Politiker streiten über anonyme Nicknames*

in den Kommentaren bei heise ist so  ziemlich alles zu finden,
 was man zu diesem Schwachsinn schreiben kann
CDU-Politiker für "Vermummungsverbot im Internet" | News-Foren

z.B 
ichfordereeinVerdummungsverbotinderPolitik | CDU-Politikerfür"Vermummungsverbotim... | News-Foren


> ich fordere ein Verdummungsverbot in der Politik
> man möge bitte aufhören, die Öffentlichkeit mit völlig verblödeten
> Thesen von den wirklichen Problemen abzulenken!


IchfordereHirngebotinderpolitischenDiskussion | CDU-Politikerfür"Vermummungsverbotim... | News-Foren


> Ich fordere Hirngebot in der politischen Diskussion
> 
> Meine Güte...
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2010)

*AW: Politiker streiten über anonyme Nicknames*

Meme: Axel E. Fischer fordert…. : netzpolitik.org

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...-Personalausweis-und-Pseudonymen-1136589.html


----------



## Hippo (15 November 2010)

*AW: Politiker streiten über anonyme Nicknames*

Spiegel Online 15.11.2010



> *Der Vorsitzende der Internet-Enquete des  Bundestags verlangt eine Klarnamenpflicht im Netz: Nutzer sollen im Web  "mit offenem Visier" diskutieren, findet Axel E. Fischer und erntet  Spott. Zu Unrecht: Sein Vorschlag ist wenig durchdacht, das grundlegende  Problem aber sehr real. *
> Eine perfekte Vorlage für Witze hat der CDU-Abgeordnete Axel E.  Fischer da geliefert: Der Vorsitzender der Enquete-Kommission "Internet  und digitale Gesellschaft" des Bundestags verlangt ein "  Vermummungsverbot im Internet".  Der Parlamentarier argumentiert, unter der Möglichkeit, pseudonymisiert  in Foren zu debattieren, würde "die Qualität von Diskussionen in Foren  und Blogs" leiden.
> 
> 
> ...



Weiter gehts hier >>> CDU-Idee Klarnamenzwang: Ein Lob der Pseudonyme - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


----------



## veronikavetter (16 November 2010)

*AW: Politiker streiten über anonyme Nicknames*

Für was predigen wir den Kindern und Jugendlichen denn dann eigentlich, dass sie so wenig wie möglich an privaten Daten und schon gar nicht ihren Namen oder gar Adressen im Net zu veröffentlichen?? Frage mich, was daran überhaupt durchdacht wurde, wurde da überhaupt gedacht?? :wall:


----------



## Heiko (16 November 2010)

*AW: Politiker streiten über anonyme Nicknames*



veronikavetter schrieb:


> Frage mich, was daran überhaupt durchdacht wurde, wurde da überhaupt gedacht?? :wall:



Mit so neuen Idee wie "Mitdenken" kriegst Du keinen Politiker hinter dem Ofen vor.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 November 2010)

*AW: Politiker streiten über anonyme Nicknames*

Man darf, was die Forderung des Mitdenkens angeht, nicht so streng sein mit den Politikern. Wir Pädagogen bemühen uns z.B. im Umgang mit teilleistungsgestörten Kindern immer, auf alle Ressourcen zu achten. Wenn ein Politiker falsch denkt, *denkt er ja immerhin*. Darauf kann man aufbauen! Mitdenken kann man da aber vielleicht mal als Fernziel in den Förderplan aufnehmen.


----------

